# Suxhe guten gamer pc bis 650 €



## Faizone (16. Mai 2013)

*Suxhe guten gamer pc bis 650 €*

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einen relativ guten gamer pc bis ungefähr 650 €. Leider habe ich absolut keine ahnung von dem ganzen stystem und so. Ich würde gerne spiele wie Planet side 2 oder z.B. Crysis 3 spielen. Also sie sollten auf mittlerer grafik flüssig laufen. Gibt es da etwas für ca. 650 ? Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich, wie gesagt damit leider garnicht aus. 

Ich habe jetzt mal einen für 679 € gefunden. Wie sieht's mit dem aus ? Und kann ich damit spiele wie crysis 3 flüssig spielen ?




Intel® Core™ i5-3570K, 4× 3400 MHz, Turbo Boost 2.0 Technologie mit bis zu 3800 MHz
CPU-Kühler:		Silent-Kühler für Sockel 1155/1156
1. Festplatte:		SSD 120GB Samsung 840
2. Festplatte:		1000 GB (schwingungsentkoppelt) SATA, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD®
Speicher:		16384MB (16 GB) DDR3-RAM, 1600 MHz, Micron®/Elixir®
Grafik:		NVIDIA® GeForce® GT630, 4096 MB DDR3, DVI, HDMI
Mainboard:		MSI B75MA-E33, Sockel 1155, Intel® B75 Express Chipset, 3× SATA II, 1× SATA III (6 GBit/s), 2× USB 3.0, 4× USB 2.0, 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe X16, 1× PCIe X1, 1× PCI, 2× PS/2, 7.1 Sound
opt. Laufwerk:		24× Multiformat DVD-Brenner (CD-R, CD-RW, DVD±R, DVD±RW, DVD R9 (DL))
Sound:		integrierter OnBoard 7.1 Controller ALC887, HD-Audio
Netzwerk:		10/100/1000 MBit/s Ethernet LAN, DSL fähig
CardReader:		8,89 cm (3,5") 10in1 CardReader (SD, SDHC, MicroSD, xD, CF I/II, MicroDrive, MS, MS Duo, M2, MMC, 1x USB 3.0)
Gehäuse:		ATX Design-Midi-Tower (CSL 180, Farbe schwarz
Netzteil:		350 Watt Silent-Netzteil

Ich würde mich über positive antworten sehr freuen !


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2013)

Der PC ist für den Preis gut, aber für Spiele unbrauchbar zusammengestellt.

- die CPU ist gut, aber grad bei wenig Budget nicht sinnvoll, AUSSER man will übertakten. Ansonsten reicht nämlich ein i5-3450 oder 3470 oder 3540 oder 3570 ohne "k", oder sogar ein moderner Dualcore unter 100€, dafür dann eine sehr gute Grafikkarte.

- eine SSD ist ein "Luxus"-Artikel, die das Arbeiten unter Windows gefühlt schneller macht. Für Spiele bringt es aber nichts, dafür wird der PC um 80-100€ teurer, so dass man bei der Grafikkarte 80-100€ weniger hat, was grad bei nem Budget von 650€ sehr sehr viel ist. Das sind ne ganze Leistungsklasse Unterschied

- 16GB RAM sind viel zu viel, das bringt nur was für Videoediting oder so. Und da RAM grad wieder teurer geworden sind, macht das auch schon direkt wieder um die 50€ aus. 8GB reichen.

- die Grafikkarte GT630 ist für moderne Spiele völlig ungeeignet und keine 50€ wert. Unterhalb einer AMD 7850 für ca 150€ würde ich nichts empfehlen, bei 650€ ist da sicher sogar eine AMD 7870 oder gar 7950 drin.

- das Mainboard ist völlig deplatziert, denn mit dem Chipsatz B75 kann man gar nicht richtig übertakten, die CPU aber ist ja - wie oben gesagt - extra zum Übertakten gedacht und deswegen teurer als die Version ohne "k" - wenn man nicht übertakten will, wäre das Board okay, ist aber trotzdem ein sehr billiges

- 350W würden für ne richtige Gamerkarte nur dann reichen, wenn es ein wirklich sehr gutes Modell ist. Ansonsten sollten es selbst bei nem Markenmodell lieber 450W sein.


Im Anhang ein PC für ca 600 Euro, den kann man zB bei hardwareversand.de mit dem PC-Konfigurator zusammenstellen, Zusammenbau kostet dann 20€. Nen Cardreader müsstest Du dann selber dazufügen - du kannst bei den Bauteilen aber auch variieren, falls es GENAU die genannten Teile grad nicht gibt. Die Frage ist dann, ob Dir die CPU erstmal reicht oder ob Du direkt doch einen i5-3470 oder so nimmst - dann kommst Du aber eher auf 670€, du könntest aber beim Gehäuse auch eines für 10€ weniger suchen, bei der Graikkarte vlr eine Nvidia GTX 660 nehmen und als CPU-Kühler den mitgelieferten verwenden, dann müsste es um die 650€ ergeben. Wenn Du aber erstmal den Pentium G2130 nimmst, dann wäre wiederum sogar eine AMD 7950 im Budget drin.


----------



## Faizone (16. Mai 2013)

Danke erstmal für deine antwort. Kannst du mir nicht einen fertig gebauten empfehlen ? Das wäre mir zu kompliziert mit dem cardreader einbauen und so weiter. Kann von mir auch ein paar euro mehr kosten..  Habe hier nochmal einen gefunden: 

Modell: XOS Gamer FX GT 4GB plus
XtremeOverclockSystem

Kurzbeschreibung:

  AMD FX-8320 @ bis 8 x 4.400 Mhz OC Unlock
  8 GB Ram DDR3 1600 Mhz Ram
  500 GB Sata 3.0 6 Gb/s Festplatte
  22 x Sata DVD Dual Brenner
  Nvidia Geforce GT 630 4096 MB Brandneu!
  Mainboard MSI 970A-G43 SLI + Crossfire
  USB 3.0, SATA 3.0, OC-Genie II
  Military Class III, Click-Bios
  Gehäuse im Mesh-Design mit Front USB 3.0
  600 Watt Power Netzteil Silent

Wir liefern Ihnen dieses System auf Wunsch mit vorinstallierten  Microsoft Windows 7 oder 8 Testversion aus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Mai 2013)

Also einen PC selber zusammensetzen ist heutzutage ein Kinderspiel, ich würd es dir empfehlen. Und einen Cardreader anschließen ist auch nicht schwer.

Sag mal woher nimmst du denn diese Fertig-PC's? Poste mal den Link. 
Oft sind Fertig-PC eher minderer Qualität in Sachen Netzteil, Mainboard...


----------



## Faizone (16. Mai 2013)

Meinst du ? Mit dem von herrnoy könnte ich also problemlos spiele wie planet side 2 oder andere die in nächster zeit rauskommen, spielen ?
Und wie soll ich da denn cardreader einbauen ? Wie gesagt, leider kenne ich mich damit nicht aus..


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Mai 2013)

Der von Herbboy würde deinen Ansprüchen vollends entgegenkommen, wie er sagte du kannst auch den i5-3470 nehmen zusammen mit der genannten GPU.
Reicht komplett aus. Und dann bestellst alles bei hardwareversand.de, zahlst 20€ zu und die bauen ihn dir dann zusammen und bekommst ihn komplett zu dir nach hause geliefert.

Cardreader sind nur ein paar Kabel anschließen, die Anleitung wird doch mitgeliefert zur Not wirds auf Youtube Videos zum Einbau geben.


----------



## Faizone (16. Mai 2013)

Ok gut, das hört sich ja super an ! Aber läuft das dann alles zusammen ?? Also ich hab manchmal gehört, dass die grafikkarte oft nicht mit dem prozessor läuft, also das sich das nicht zusammen verträgt. Ich habe halt nur angst, dass ich 625 € in den sand setze..


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Mai 2013)

Normalerweise wird von Hardwareversand nach Zusammenbau der PC auf Funktionsfähigkeit getestet und dann in den Versand geschickt.
Dann kannst ja noch mal eine Zusammenstellung hier abgeben für die du dich festlegen willst, wir können dann nochmal drüber schauen.

PS: Gibts nicht noch solche Cardreader-Hubs, die man einfach per USB an seinen Rechner stöpselt? Keine Ahnung ob du dich damit abfinden könntest, wenn du den Reader nich selber verbauen möchtest. Aber wie gesagt, ein Einbau jeglicher PC-Komponenten ist nicht schwer.


----------



## Faizone (16. Mai 2013)

Ach so ok, das ist gut ! Ja stimmt habe ich auch mal gesehen.. Ja werde ich morgen mal machen. Danke für eure hilfe !


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2013)

Wichtig ist nur, dass die CPU zum Mainboard passt - ansonsten läuft jede Grafikkarte mit jeder CPU. Es ist nur so, dass zB eine sehr schwache CPU und eine HighEnd-Grafikkarte nicht sinnvoll sind, weil die Grafikkarte wegen der CPU "gebremst" wird - aber Probleme in dem Sinne, dass etwas nicht läuft, gibt es nicht, außer ein Teil ist defekt 

und den PC baut Dir halt ein Shop wie hardwareversand auch zusammen, siehe PC-Konfigurator bei dem Shop: http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.step.1=1   den Cardreader kannst Du da auch als Zubehör mitauswählen, so dass der miteingebaut wird, da gehst Du halt auf "optionale Komponenten" und suchst einen aus.


----------



## Faizone (17. Mai 2013)

Ok genau das meinte ich.. Habe ich mir gerade angeguckt, nur wenn ich das zusammenbauen lassen möchte, muss ich noch ein gehäuse auswählen oder ? Das muss doch dann noch das 500 watt netzteil unterstützen oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2013)

Gehäuse hab ich ja in meinem Vorschlag mit drin, das ist das Bitfenix SHinobi. Es gibt auch recht ordentliche andere Gehäuse schon ab 30-35€. Bei hardwareversand müsstest Du einfach mal schauen im Konfigurator bei "Gehäuse ohne Netzteil"

Und das Netzteil aus meinem Vorschlag hat 500W. Wenn man ein sehr gutes Markenmodell nimmt, würden sogar 400W reichen - die Herstellerangaben für Grafikkarten gehen immer auf Nummer sicher, falls der Käufer ein billiges "noname"-Netzteil hat, daher sagen die eher so was wie "mind 500W" .


----------



## Faizone (17. Mai 2013)

ach so, ok habe ich auch gerade gesehen.. nagut und ist der intel G2130 ausreichend für spiele wie crysis 3 ? oder sollte ich einen anderen nehmen ? wenn ja welchen ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2013)

Besser wäre es, wenn man direkt nen core i5-3470 http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/66369/Intel+Core+i5-3470+Box%2C+LGA1155.article  nimmt, aber dann kommst Du mit dem Budget nicht mehr ganz aus - da kommst du auf ca 680€. An der Grafikkarte sparen sollte man aber nicht, weil das dann den Leistungsgewinn der CPU wieder zunichte macht  

Aber wenn Du vlt beim Gehäuse ein bischen sparst, zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/66950/Sharkoon+Vaya+Value+schwarz,+ohne+Netzteil.article  und den extra CPU-Kühler (Xigmatek Loki) weglässt, kommst Du mit 650€ dann doch hin - erst recht, wenn Du bei der AMD 7870 eine von denen nimmst, die sind von der Leistung her auch nicht schlechter: http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...+7870+1000M+2GB+D5+2x+mDP+HDMI+2x+DVI.article  oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/68224/MSI+R7870-2GD5T+OC,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2013)

Herb hat leider recht, "Crysis 3" ist schon ein harter Brocken. Ein Vierkerner wäre da nicht verkehrt um das Minimum der Bildwiederholrate zu erhöhen.

Aber traditionell hat bisher jede Version der CryENGINE sehr gut skaliert und auch auf schwächeren Prozessoren, mit gemäßigten Grafikeinstellungen, sehr gut ausgesehen.

Die Wahl deines Prozessors hängt davon ab, wie sehr du dein Budget strapazieren kannst und ob du gewillt bist, das System später gegebenfalls aufzurüsten.

Für ein Core-i5 System, ohne Kompromisse bei der Grafikkarte, musst du ca. 700€ einkalkulieren. 
Das wäre der empfehlenswerteste Weg. Müsstest ein wenig länger sparen, könntest dafür alle Spiele schon beim ersten Mal auf "sehr hoch" spielen und hättest auch langfristig gesehen mehr davon.

Für ein, bis zu, 650€ Intel System müsstest du jetzt einen 60€ Dual-Core und eine HD7870 einbauen (s.o). Könntest "Crysis 3" zwar gut auf mittleren Details spielen, müsstest aber, früher oder später, auf einen Core i5 aufrüsten. Was dich, trotz Verkauf des alten Zweikerners, mehr kosten könnte, als wenn du gleich richtig hineingebuttert hättest.

Sind 650€ das absolute Maximum und du möchtest später eigentlich nicht oder so wenig als möglich aufrüsten, dann nimm die "rote Pille". D.h. ein System auf AMD FX-63xx Basis in Kombination mit einer HD7950. Der Prozessor mag zwar nicht so schnell sein, wie ein Core i5, und momentan kaum schneller als seine "Phenom II" Vorgänger, ist aber, im Schnitt, besser als jeder Intel Zweikerner.

Wie gut sich der FX-63xx in Zukunft schlägt, wird sich aber noch zeigen und wird, so finde ich, noch interessant werden.
Da die neue Generation der Konsolen von AMD Prozessoren angetrieben wird, die Entwickler hoffentlich endlich lernen, Mehrkernprozessoren ordentlich auszunützen, Multiplattformtitel hoffentlich auch sauberer portiert werden, _könnten_ die 3 Module (also 6 Threads) in den FX-63xx Prozessoren noch hilfreich werden und dessen Lebensdauer verlängern...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Mai 2013)

Bei der Grafikkarte musst auch aufpassen. In dem zweiten Angebot ist wieder ne GT630 mit 4GB drin. Das sieht zunächst mal nach modern und schnell aus  Aber die erste Ziffer, also die 6 bezeichnet "nur" die Modellreihe, und erst die zweite Ziffer bezeichnet die Leistungsklasse. unter ner GT650, das Gaming Einsteigermodell, brauchst bei den nVidia karten gar nicht erst Anfangen. Kannst aber auch ne Modellreihe zurückgehen. ne GTX570 kriegst inzwischen auch für 200 Euro rum, und die bringt deutlich mehr leistung als die magere 630 - und bringt auch Crysis 3 vernünftig zum Laufen. Grundsätzlich war die GraKa bei meinen bisherigen Rechnern aber auch immer der größte Einzelposten.
Aber ich würd mich da nicht auf nVidia festlegen lassen. die entsprechenden AMD Modelle, welche die Herb und svd empfohlen haben sind genauso gut, wenn nicht besser.


----------



## Faizone (18. Mai 2013)

ok danke erstmal für eure antworten ! wenn der pc etwas für 650 € geht, sollte das kein problem sein  
Ich habe mir mal die systemanforderungen von crysis 3 angeguckt : 

Systemanforderungen für 1920x1080, Hohe Details, SMAA 4x 
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 570 oder Radeon HD 6870 
Prozessor: Intel Core i3 530 oder AMD Phenom II X2 564
Arbeitsspeicher: 4,0 GByte

dann habe ich mir selbst mal einen zusammengestellt : 

Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
Artikel.Nr. HV20Y347DE 169,94 €*



MSI B75MA-E33, Intel B75, mATX, DDR3
Artikel.Nr. HV1136MDDE 50,59 €*



8GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu.XMP PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27
Artikel.Nr. HV20KI59DE 57,93 €*


3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz
Artikel.Nr. HV203R11DE 28,84 €*


Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
Artikel.Nr. HV1029IADE 216,29 €*



be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 500W
Artikel.Nr. HVR501SBDE 53,45 €*



Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Artikel.Nr. HV13SB71DE 57,74 €*



Samsung SH-118AB schwarz
Artikel.Nr. HV206S1BDE 12,62 €*



CnMemory USB 3.0 PCI-Express Karte
Artikel.Nr. HV103CU3DE 14,58 €*

--------------------------------------------------------

685,30 €

Wusste jetzt nicht so was ich bei mainboard und arbeitsspeicher nehmen sollte..

edit : 

habe gerade einen auf one.de gefunden : 

 AMD Phenom ™ II X4 955 (4 x 3.20 GHz)  
- 8192 MB DDR3 Speicher Dual Channel 1333 MHz
- 1000 GB Festplatte SATA II
- 22x DVD Double Layer Brenner
- 1024 MB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 7770 PCI-E
- Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Mainboard
- inkl. Farcry 3 und Farcry 3 Blood Dragon 

auf youtube habe ich dann ein video gesehen, in dem jemand crysis 3 mit diesem prozessor und der grafikkarte spielt. Es ruckelt nicht, das ist eigentlich das was ich möchte.. wenn ich dabei noch 200 euro sparen kann ist das doch gut..


----------



## svd (18. Mai 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt, wären diese 200€ an der falschen Stelle gespart.

Der "Phenom II X4 955" ist noch immer ein passabler Prozessor, als zB Upgrade für ein AM2+ Board noch vertretbar... aber für ein komplett neues System würde ich nicht mehr auf dieser alten Architektur aufbauen.

Die "HD7770" ist in Ordnung für eine sub-100€ Grafikkarte, enstpricht aber nicht mal dem Minimum einer ernsthaften Spielerkarte.
Das diese Karte "Crysis 3" ruckelfrei schafft, halte ich für unmöglich. Zumindest auf FullHD. 450€ für einen neuen PC auszugeben, um C3 dann auf 1366x768 mit 30fps zu spielen... nee... da könntest du gleich eine XBox360 oder PS3 kaufen und auf Konsole spielen.

Grafikkarten unterhalb einer "HD7850" oder "GTX650Ti Boost" würde ich nicht in einen PC stecken, der primär zum Spielen gedacht ist. (HTPC mit gelegenntlichem Spielen wäre was anderes.)

edit: Ich würde mir einen 650€ PC, ohne Betriebssystem, ohne spätere Aufrüstambitionen, in etwa so vorstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kämen halt noch 25€ für Zusammenbau und Versand. 

Verbaut wird ein kräftiger Towerkühler, den FX-6300 würde ich nämlich auf jeden Fall übertakten. Die Alternative wäre ansonsten, der von Haus aus stärkere, FX-6350 mit einem günstigeren Kühler (der nur leiser als der Standardkühler sein soll).

Ein vorhandenes SATA DVD Laufwerk würde ich auch auf jeden Fall weiterverwenden. Für das bisschen Installieren und Brennen muss es ja kein neues Laufwerk sein. Und der Einbau ist äußerst simpel. Vier Schrauben, zwei Kabel.


----------



## Faizone (19. Mai 2013)

Ok, 

Eine ps3 habe ich ja schon.. Reicht der prozessor überhaupt aus ? Im gegensatz zu einem i5 ist der ja ziemlich günstig.. Aber da geht es ja auch eher um die grafikkarte bei den spielen oder ? Ist auch eine der neueren oder ??

Naja ich habe mir videos auf Youtube angeguckt, dort lief alles ziemlich flüssig..


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2013)

Hast du dir auch die Einstellungen dazu angesehen? Eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 würde mich, ehrlich gesagt, sehr wundern.
Ich rechne da eher mit 1366x768 oder 1440x900.

Es hängt halt davon ab, ob du später aufrüsten möchtest/wirst, oder nicht. Ich mag mich irren, aber es klingt so, als hättest du dazu weniger Lust und würdest eine möglichst unkomplizierte und fertige Lösung bevorzugen.

Also, ein Core i5 wäre natürlich das Optimum. Aber für 650€, ohne selbst zusammenbauen und alte Teile weiterverwenden, ist das schwer machbar. Denn sonst könntest du auf ebay nach einem gebrauchten "Core i5-2400" jagen, der für ca. 100€ weggeht und noch immer für alle Spiele ausreichend ist.

Ansonsten ist der FX-6300 nicht schlechter als ein Core i3, Pentium G oder Phenom II X4 Prozessor. In den neueren Spielen, wie "Crysis 3" oder Ubisofts "Anvil Next" Spielen ("Assassin's Creed", "Watchdogs") hat er, aufgrund seiner höheren Kernzahl, sogar Vorteile. Außerdem lässt er sich leicht übertakten.

Die HD7950 ist dafür topp. Flotter (bzw. ebenbürtig) als diese sind nur noch die HD7970 aus gleichem Hause, nvidia Karten ab der GTX 660Ti OC und diverse Multi-GPU Lösungen, die idR mehr kosten.

Du musst halt entscheiden, welchen Weg du einschlagen möchtest:


*Nägel mit Köpfen* (Intel, ca. 700€): Du legst 50€ drauf und holst dir ein Core i5 System. Herbboy hat dir sowas im Nullkommanichts zusammengestellt. Und du hast längere Zeit deine Ruhe.
*Schrauben* (Intel, ca. 550-600€): Du baust ein günstiges Core i3 System mit evtl. HD7870, mit dem Hintergedanken, früher oder später Prozessor und/oder Grafikkarte auszutauschen. Oder mit gebrauchtem i5 ein ordentliches System selber zusammenbasteln.
*Klebeband*: Du baust ein System auf und rührst es nicht mehr an:
*Tesa* (Intel, ca. 450€): Pentium G, HD7850. Passable Kombination, aber für neuere Spielen vermehrt nur noch auf "Mittel" geeignet. (Aber, notfalls, auf 720p zumindest jederzeit schöner als auf aktuellen Konsolen.)
*Panzertape* (AMD, ca. 650€): FX-6300, HD7950. Teuerer als Tesa, wenn du das System aber nicht mehr veränderst, längerfristig besser. Außerdem musst du bei weniger Spielen Abstriche (wie beim "Gynäkologie Simulator 2013". Sorry, blöder Witz) machen.


----------



## Faizone (20. Mai 2013)

Wie meinst du das mit aufrüsten ? verstehe ich nicht so ganz.. Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich garnicht damit aus. Was meinst du denn eigentlich mit aufrüsten oder übertakten ? Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich jetzt den i5 oder den fx-6300 nehmen soll. Du meintest ja mit dem fx-6300 wäre ich gut dabei für die nächsten spiele. Das ist ja auch eigentlich nur das, was ich möchte.. Aber was hätte ich denn dann von dem i5 ? bessere leistung ? der preis ist ja schonmal viel höher..

edit : 

habe eben ein gehäuse mit netzteil für ca. 40 € gefunden, das hat aber nur 420 watt.. reicht das aus oder müssen es unbedingt 500 sein ?


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2013)

Nun, mit Aufrüsten meine ich, dass du Teile, die zu langsam werden (je nach eigenen Anforderungen, sind das, ganz grob, bei Prozessoren ca. 4 Jahre, bei Grafikkarten ca. 2 Jahre) durch neue ersetzt. Deinen PC also aufschrauben und die Komponenten austauschen musst.

Beim Übertakten betreibst du Hardware außerhalb der werkseitigen Einstellungen. Durch Änderungen im BIOS lässt du einen Prozessor zB mit 4GHz anstatt 3,5GHz laufen. Na gut, scheint bei dir noch nicht in Frage zu kommen, vlt. mal später, wenn du mehr Erfahrung mit Computern gesammelt hast und dich mit der Materie wohler fühlst...

Core i5 Prozessoren sind derzeit einfach das Optimum bei Spielen (nur Spiele), was das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis betrifft.
Da sie, gebraucht, eben 100€, neu ab 150€ kosten, würden sie schon, oder knapp, in dein Budget passen.

Die den Gehäusen beiliegenden Netzteile sind nie besonders gut. Wo sie für Büro PCs, ohne extra Grafikkarte, prima geeignet sind, können sie dich, unter Belastung beim Spielen, im Stich lassen. Wenn es da kaputt geht, nimmt es, im schlimmsten Fall, auch andere Komponenten mit in den Tod. Es ist eine schlechte Idee, gerade beim Netzteil zu sparen. Weshalb immer Hersteller mit gutem Ruf empfohlen werden, deren Netzteile effizienter, stabiler, leiser, etc. laufen. Ein Markennetzteil mit 420W würde aber reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2013)

Also, meiner Meinung nach ist mein Vorschlag mit nem i5-3450 oder 3470 plus einer AMD 7870 das beste für Gaming bei Preis-Leistung für um die 600-650€, wenn man nicht schon recht bald erneut aufrüsten will. Die CPU ist sehr gut, da kann man ganz sicher später nochmal die Grafikkarte aufrüsten, ohne dass die CPU zu dem Zeitpunkt vlt "zu alt" ist. D.h wenn in ner Weile mal Spiele nicht mehr so gut laufen, dann sicher eher wegen der Grafikkarte, aber nicht wegen der CPU.

Oder anders gesagt: hätte man noch mehr Budget, würd ich an der CPU nichts ändern, aber dann bei der Grafikarte halt mehr ausgeben, weil die das wichtigere ist, sobald man bei der CPU ordentlich bedient ist. Und bei weniger Budget könnte man bei der Grafikkarte oder CPU nicht viel sparen, ohne viel an Leistung zu verlieren. D.h. bevor Du aus Spargründen Kompromisse machst, treib lieber 50€ mehr auf - da wird es doch Eltern, Verwandte usw. geben, die zu Not auch was vorstrecken, oder? 

Und ne USB-3.0-Karte brauchst Du nicht bei den modernen Boards für Sockel 1155. Beim Gehäuse auch nicht ZU billig nehmen, denn ein lauter billiger Lüfter und fehlender USB3.0-Anschluss an der Front, da kaufst Du am Ende dann beides noch nach und hast dann trotzdem in der Summe 40-50€ ausgegeben und nicht nur 30€.


----------



## Faizone (20. Mai 2013)

ja, werde mich damit irgendwann mal mehr beschäftigen.. ok gut zu wissen mit dem lüfter.. habe einen pc gefunden mit i5 prozessor + radeon 7870 grafikkarte : 
 Intel Ivy 3. I5-3470 @ bis 4x4200 Mhz OC
  8 GB Ram DDR3-1600 Ram
  500 GB Sata 3.0 6 Gb/s Festplatte
  22 x Sata DVD Dual Brenner LG
  AMD Radeon HD 7870 2048 MB
  Mainbaord MSI B75A-G43 PCI-Express 3.0
  USB 3.0, SATA 3.0, OC-Genie II
  Military Class III, Click-Bios
  Gaming Tower Coolermaster K280
  500 Watt Lepa Gaming Serie 83 %

kostet 699 €..

hab mir gaming videos mit dem i5 prozessor + der radeon 7870 grafikkarte angesehen. Es läuft wirklich flüssig, und mehr will ich ja garnicht.. 
da ist dann auch alles dabei, brauch ich kein laufwerk oder sonstiges mehr einbauen lassen.. Aber danke für eure hilfe + antworten !


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2013)

Das wäre an sich so was, wie ich es vorschlug, nur mit nem sehr billigen Mainboard und Netzteil und nur 500GB Festplatte - da kommst Du an sich sogar ein bisschen billiger weg bei hardwareversand mit meinem Vorschlag, den ich nochmal als Anhang mache, wenn Du da statt des G2130 einen i5-3470 nimmst, bist Du immer noch nicht bei 699€, und bei der GRafikkarte hab ich ja auch welche verlinkt, die noch 10-15€ weniger kosten, d.h du kommst mit dem PC aus meinem Bild plus i5-3470 statt Pnteium G2130 billiger weg als mit dem PC, den Du da gefunden hast, UND hast ein besseres Mainboard, Gehäuse, Netzteil und ne größere Festplatte.


----------



## Faizone (20. Mai 2013)

ja haste recht. dann nehm ich einfach einen i5.. aber da gibt es ja verschiedene versionen.. also 3470 oder diese anderen.. dann auch noch welche mit einem k hinten dran. Welche grafikkarte ist denn besser : radeon 7870 hd oder gtx650 ti boost ?

edit : 

wenn ich das jetzt so bestellen würde, da wär aber immer noch kein cd laufwerk dabei oder ? müsste ich das dann noch dazupacken ? weil da steht ja benötigte komponenten..


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2013)

Die Prozessoren zwischen 3450 und 3570 sind an sich so gut wie gleichstark, da sind immer 0,1 GHz Taktunterschied, das merkst Du nicht. Am besten müsste derzeit der 3470 sein, weil der kaum teurer als der 3450 ist und aber 10-20€ billiger als die "besseren". Und einen mit "k" brauchst Du nur, wenn Du später mal übertakten willst. Dann kommt nur der 3570k in Frage, und dann solltest Du auch ein anderes Mainboard nehmen mit Z77-Chipsatz, die gibt es auch schon für 80-90€. Und nen CPU-Kühöler für mind 20-25€, wobei man den auch später mal nachkaufen an, wenn man dann übertakten will.


Ein DVD-Laufwerk kommt da noch dazu, aber die kosten als Brenner auch nur ca 18€, das wird sicher den PC nicht überteuern  einfach schauen: SATA und DVD muss es haben, und wenn du nicht mal ne BRennfunktion brauchst, dann nimm halt ein DVD-ROM.


Bei den Grafikkarten: die AMD 7870 ist klar besser als die 650 Ti boost, schon die AMD 7850 wäre besser.


----------



## Faizone (20. Mai 2013)

ok, ne übertakten will ich eigentlich nicht, braucht man das überhaupt ? naja dann muss ich halt noch 1 monat länger sparen.. Kann mir den eh erst in 3-4 Monaten kaufen, da ich noch gar kein geld habe  

ok danke !

edit : 

http://www.hardwareversand.de/pccon...ator.satadvdwriter.satadvdwriter.0=44944:4011

714 € mit zusammenbau und laufwerk.. dann werde ich den wohl nehmen !


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Link sehen wir nur die Auswahlseite für vorkonfigurierte PCs


----------



## Faizone (21. Mai 2013)

achso, stimmt, das hab ich irgendwie vergessen.. werde gleich nochmal einen link posten

edit:

Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
Artikel.Nr. HV20Y347DE 169,94 €*



ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
Artikel.Nr. HV1132RQDE 75,59 €*



8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
Artikel.Nr. HV20CO58DE 61,82 €*



3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz
Artikel.Nr. HV203R11DE 28,84 €*



Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
Artikel.Nr. HV1029IADE 216,29 €*



be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt
Artikel.Nr. HVR530L7DE 58,29 €*



Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Artikel.Nr. HV13SB71DE 57,74 €*




LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Artikel.Nr. HV207GB4DE 17,09 €*

Insgesamt 700,46 €


----------

